# Help with Photo Shoot Theme!



## makeupbycat (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey eveyone.  I am in need of some makeup advice.  I have a photo shoot for a magazine spread tomorrow
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, and their concept is a Ralph Lauren/Jackie Onassis feel.  What does that mean?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So...how should I do the makeup? I greatly appreciate any help.  Thanks

Bree


----------



## Kiseki (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupbycat* 

 
_Hey eveyone.  I am in need of some makeup advice.  I have a photo shoot for a magazine spread tomorrow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and their concept is a Ralph Lauren/Jackie Onassis feel.  What does that mean?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So...how should I do the makeup? I greatly appreciate any help.  Thanks

Bree_

 
You should try googling images of Ralph Lauren adds and some of Jackie Onassis.


----------

